# Living Stone/Water in Collingwood, all their outdoor pools are closed for the season



## #1 Vacationer (Jul 4, 2022)

So they run all these promo's to come and stay there, but guess what.  It's summer!  What do you expect a family with children would like to do...go swimming right?!?!!?  Anyways, I called and found out the both outdoor pools at Living Stone and the outdoor at the Living Water is undergoing maintenance and renovations and are closed for the season!!!!!!  I am sooooo not happy right now.  Just an FYI in case anyone was planning to go!!!!  I am an owner at Living Stone and that does not make me happy.  Has anyone gotten any compensation?


----------



## moonstone (Jul 4, 2022)

Why would they wait until peak season to do maintenance and renovations?      Sounds like there might be more to their story.  Did you get any advance notice?  I wonder if the resort advised RCI for folks exchanging in?


~Diane


----------



## bnoble (Jul 4, 2022)

moonstone said:


> Why would they wait until peak season to do maintenance and renovations?


Possibly because the lake is warm enough for swimming now?


----------



## moonstone (Jul 4, 2022)

bnoble said:


> Possibly because the lake is warm enough for swimming now?



Georgian Bay doesn't really get warm until towards the end of the summer.  It is huge body of water off Lake Huron.  IMHO it doesn't get really warm enough to swim in at all -guess I'm spoiled by swimming in the Caribbean. 

~Diane


----------



## #1 Vacationer (Jul 4, 2022)

moonstone said:


> Why would they wait until peak season to do maintenance and renovations?      Sounds like there might be more to their story.  Did you get any advance notice?  I wonder if the resort advised RCI for folks exchanging in?
> 
> 
> ~Diane


doubt!


----------



## Dori (Jul 5, 2022)

There are so few timeshare resorts in Ontario, families who have booked into these resorts will certainly not be happy. I am not a fan of lake swimming, and Georgian Bay is downright cold to me. I would be furious is we had booked a stay there.

Dori


----------



## am1 (Aug 26, 2022)

A scam or the other s word.  Not sure why people think the beaches at Wasaga Beach are cold in the summer.  Very shallow even makes it warm.  Then when you get the days over a 30 cold is what one wants.  I moved to just north of the equator to get away from extreme heat and smog.


----------



## BM243923 (Aug 28, 2022)

We are going there this afternoon.

Nobody told us anything about the pools being closed.

We booked through Interval as an exchange.

Received an email earlier in the week asking us to make an appointment to check in.  I googled the sender and she is a sales representative.  I emailed her back and told her I am not interested in buying anything, just coming for a nice holiday.  She said this process is due to covid and have the lobby with less people at any given time.  i booked a time, but when I get there I will just go to the front desk and try to check in without meeting this person.


----------



## BM243923 (Aug 29, 2022)

We asked at the front desk and they said we can use the outdoor pool at their golf course up the road from resort.  You have to book 1 hour time for use.  Going tomorrow if the weather is sunny.


----------



## BM243923 (Aug 31, 2022)

Went today to the Cranberry Golf Course and used their pool.  You go to the club house and they direct you to the pool and even give you towels to use.  We are going back tomorrow.


----------



## #1 Vacationer (Oct 12, 2022)

BM243923 said:


> Went today to the Cranberry Golf Course and used their pool.  You go to the club house and they direct you to the pool and even give you towels to use.  We are going back tomorrow.


You're lucky the pool at the golf green was opened.  When we were there in July the whole pool was empty, so I'm glad to hear it's up and running again!


----------



## BM243923 (Oct 13, 2022)

Maybe they were having issues with the pool and had to drain and take care of it.


----------

